# WTC vs Empire State Building vs chrysler building



## Randymiami12 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys iam new here in skyscrapercity and i wanted to post a thread.Ithink this one is pretty good and that you guys are going to like it.:colgate:
well: 




























so which one is your favorite..add pics if u like.....kay:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The WTC is crap.

Chrysler easily beats out Empire State.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

i vote Chrysler Building. It's just so glamorous and beautiful.


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

I vote in Chrysler, the WTC was without grace, and the empire state is not as detailed as the Chrysler.


----------



## kon133 (Jan 6, 2007)

There was WTC and there will be fine office complex in the world.
*World Trade Center*


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

CHRYSLER all the way ... well at least the top half of it. :cheers:


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Chrysler


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

1. WTC
2. ESB
3. Chrysler


----------



## vjetarZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Empire State.

Chrysler looks bad on that picture.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

1- Crysler Building (the upper part is very close to perfection! nice! nice! nice!!)
2- Empire State Building (very iconic!)
3- WTC (its only famous for having been the talles in New York and for having been target for terrorists. the look of these towers is simply bland, though impressive)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Chrysler. It's an Art Deco masterpiece.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> The WTC is crap.


_was_ 

And Chrysler by far, like i said in the chrysler thread, The Chrysler building is the best skyscraper ever constructed, period. its the jewel of all skyscrapers. Nothing can beat the crown, the gargoyles, or the interior of such a skyscraper like the Chrysler building, its an icon, a masterpiece, and something New York, the United states, and the world can be proud of


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

i got for the wtc they may have been boxy and not so detailed but there was 2 of them thats what i really loved about them and u were able to get amazing views of new york city form the south towers roof but idk i love alot of new yorks buildings so its hard to pic my fav


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

MDguy said:


> _was_
> 
> And Chrysler by far, like i said in the chrysler thread, The Chrysler building is the best skyscraper ever constructed, period. its the jewel of all skyscrapers. Nothing can beat the crown, the gargoyles, or the interior of such a skyscraper like the Chrysler building, its an icon, a masterpiece, and something New York, the United states, and the world can be proud of


Nearly.

Biased maybe, but Bank of China for me.


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Gary_A_Hill (Aug 7, 2007)

*Empire State vs. Chrysler Buildings*

The WTC was mainly interesting for its structural solution to building a tall structure with lots of floor space. It is pointless to compare it to the skyscrapers of the 1930's. A comparison to the Sears tower would be more apt.

The Chrysler Building is interesting in its details, as some have noted, but my opinion is that if you look at how the sections of the building are arranged, without regard to the decorative details, it looks somewhat awkward. The Empire State Building has balance that the Chrysler lacks, a classic shape that one never tires of. That is why it has become the symbol of that era of building, not because it was the tallest.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I think all four of them are great to look at, b/c they all have their good qualities.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

The Chrysler Building is simply phenomenal.


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

1. chrysler
2. empire
3. trade center

- simple and plain


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

chrysler building is the best closely followed by the empire state building. there was something quite impressive with the wtc though.


----------



## Old Yorker (Dec 7, 2014)

Lady Liberty vs NYC Skyscrapers
www.flickr.com/photos/strykapose/15559761964/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

In my opinion the other two buildings don't come close to the Twin Towers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

All of them are gorgeous, but I prefer the Empire State, by far :colgate:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen a new World Trade Center with the same design as the old one only taller like 432 Park Avenue.


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

Chrystler Building for Ever <3
Best of the best.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

elkabel said:


> Chrystler Building for Ever <3
> Best of the best.



CSC_0045 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------

